# Owner Takes Delivery Of Sb Mill



## Kroll (Nov 7, 2015)

Good morning guys,well over the last several months I have ask a ton of questions about a South Bend Mill.A very good person ask me to take apart his mill and just do a good cleaning and some body work.As you can see in the pic that at one time someone change out the original motor and move it from the top to the back.My biggest problem was the head just trying to figure it out then put it back together which I did that several times.Dang the the base must weight a ton,I never move it off the trailer.What I did was take a pallet jack and move it to the front of the trailer then lay out some plastic then roll it to the back over the plastic.I would then pull the plastic up to the front of the trailer laying the plastic down flat.Roll the base up towards the front again,spray it down with degreaser,scrub the rinse it down.That was a job,then hit all of it with angle grinder w/wire wheel.Then came about 1/2 gal bondo,well as you can see I could only put the head on another pallet and load it up.This was one heck of  a project,one that a person would only do once in a person life time.Here's pics of the finish product,thanks for looking enjoy----kroll


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice work, Kroll!  Is the base chrome plated?


----------



## Kroll (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Bob,na its just a high gloss black paint with lots of dust on it.Been setting for couple weeks waiting on the owner who works out of the country a lot,so during the week he was able to come by and pick it up.Have to say that is one nice solid mill,wish it was mine


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice job looks better then new. Hope he enjoys it I bet you enjoyed doing it didn't you?


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the full size pics , they work.


----------

